# Stop Loss/Exit Strategy?



## JetDollars (17 August 2004)

Guys,

Please add your stop loss strategy where you will get out of the market when the trade go against you:

I will start first:
1. The share price drop 2ATR.
2. The share price crossing the support line
3. The share price drop x% of your trading capital

Please add your stop loss strategy here.


----------



## jkool (17 August 2004)

Share price breaking through level which makes me losing 2% of my total investing capital. 


Mind you I got burnt on this strategy couple of times when share recovered (after I sold with a loss) above level I never thought possible


----------

